# Здравствуйте и Здорова



## turkjey5

Эти приветствия отличаются?
Заранее большое спасибо!!

М: Здравствуйте, дорогие мои. 
Один голос: Здорова.


----------



## gvozd

Здоро́в*о* is very informal, it is possible between close friends, здравствуйте is formal.


----------



## Prower

Well, if you need to be rude or show a deviant behavior (which can be needed sometimes) you could use it in formal situations. Or, on the other hand, a person may say "здравствуйте" to you but you know that this person shouldn't be using a formal tone with you because you have been interacting like friends then you could say "Здорово" to remind the person that you are quite aware of the fact that both of you have crossed the line of formality and have every right to act and speak as friends would do.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Кстати сказать, совершенно необязательно имеется ошибка. Говорить при встрече с хорошо и неформально знакомой женщиной/девушкой "здоров*а*" — самое доброе дело, звучит очень по-деревенски. Когда я прочитал диалог, мне представился какой-нибудь сельсовет, выступает женщина. Она здоровается со слушателями, и какой-то шутник из собрания выкрикивает в ответ: "Здорова!"

Точно так же есть ещё приветствие "здоров!" для обращения к мужчине. Звучит тоже шутливо и, я бы сказал, самоиронично.

Разумеется, здесь, как и везде, очень плохую роль играет отсутствие контекста.


----------



## gvozd

e2-e4 X said:


> Точно так же есть ещё приветствие "здоров!" для обращения к мужчине. Звучит тоже шутливо и, я бы сказал, *самоиронично*.



Непонятно весьма. "Самоиронично" означает, что ирония направлена говорящим на него самого. С какой стати мне иронизировать над собой, здороваясь с кем-то?


----------



## e2-e4 X

gvozd said:


> Непонятно весьма. "Самоиронично" означает, что ирония направлена говорящим на него самого.


Да, именно это я и имел в виду.


> С какой стати мне иронизировать над собой, здороваясь с кем-то?


Ну... а почему бы и нет? Иные говорят, самоирония полезна в принципе. Проще отношение к жизни, воспринимаешь вещи менее серьёзно и т.п.


----------



## gvozd

e2-e4 X said:


> Ну... а почему бы и нет? Иные говорят, самоирония полезна в принципе. Проще отношение к жизни, воспринимаешь вещи менее серьёзно и т.п.



Я неточно выразился. Мне в принципе непонятно, как возможна самоирония в подобной ситуации. Поясню на примерах. Тост на дне рождения друга не будешь произносить со скорбным видом. На похоронах не будешь говорить с похотливым огоньком в глазах. Как-то так. В рассматриваемой нами ситуации можно говорить с добрым юмором, к примеру, но направлен он будет на того, с КЕМ здороваются. Как можно здороваться и направлять при этом иронию на себя - убейте, не понимаю.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Я думаю, можно иронизировать над неформальностью собственной речи, а также над самим фактом, что встретил определённого человека и здороваешься с ним.

Я, пожалуй, и сам неточно выразился. Это не столько самоирония, сколько ироничное, а точнее сказать, просто лёгкое отношение к ситуации. Ну а поскольку говорящий — деятельный участник ситуации, то он иронизирует и над самим собой.


----------



## gvozd

e2-e4 X said:


> Это не столько самоирония, сколько ироничное, а точнее сказать, просто лёгкое отношение к ситуации. Ну а поскольку говорящий — деятельный участник ситуации, то он иронизирует и над самим собой.



Таперича ясно


----------



## NiNulla

turkjey5 said:


> эти приветствия отличаются?
> заранее большое спасибо!!
> 
> м: здравствуйте, дорогие мои.
> один голос: здорова.


это мог быть сарказм. сквозь зубы.
за этим "здорова" (нарочито неправильным вариантом от "здорово") могла бы стоять, к примеру, такая фраза: "ух-ты, грамотный какой! ну, давай, заходи, посмотрим, что скажешь, cклихассовский." или что-то вроде.


----------



## turkjey5

NiNulla said:


> это мог быть сарказм. сквозь зубы.
> за этим "здорова" (нарочито неправильным вариантом от "здорово") могла бы стоять, к примеру, такая фраза: "ух-ты, грамотный какой! ну, давай, заходи, посмотрим, что скажешь, cклихассовский." или что-то вроде.



Что такое склихассовский? 
Заранее большое спасибо!!


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> Что такое склихассовский?
> Заранее большое спасибо!!


Склифосовский. 
There is a famous hospital after his name in Moscow (colloquially - just Склиф), and the very name is common colloquial name for a doctor or just an intellectual.


----------



## turkjey5

NiNulla said:


> возможно, вам было бы интересно посмотреть этот фильм



Да, спасибо за рекомендация!!


----------



## Ahu Lee

turkjey5 said:


> спасибо за рекомендаци*ю*!!


----------



## turkjey5

Спасибо за исправление!


----------



## Ahu Lee

turkjey5 said:


> Спасибо за исправление!



Пожалуйста! \ You're welcome!


----------



## turkjey5

e2-e4 X said:


> Разумеется, здесь, как и везде, очень плохую роль играет отсутствие контекста.



Андрей Ильич (глава сельской администрации) группе деревенских женщин: Здравствуйте, дорогие мои. 
один женский голос: Здорова. 
-Здравствуй, Хали-Гали. (старик) 
-И тебе того же, Андрей Ильич.


----------



## e2-e4 X

А, ну понятно. То есть, я не понял отрывок целиком (кто такой старик и кого назвали Хали-Гали), но заключил, что они, скорее всего, попросту перешучиваются. Иными словами, дурачатся.  Может быть, не хотят и не спешат приступать к более серьёзному разговору (ведь для чего-то глава сельской администрации собрал этих женщин, да ещё обратился к ним так дружественно-официально, на «здравствуйте» и на «дорогие мои»).


----------

